
Researchers engineer CRISPR to edit single RNA letters in human cells - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-10-crispr-rna-letters-human-cells.html
======
thosakwe
The possibilities with CRISPR never fail to amaze me; however, I'm always
concerned with ethics. Something this accessible is eventually bound to fall
into the wrong hands.

